# Lifespan of Netlea Lambo?....



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone know or have an educated guess on how long the Netlea Lambo soil lasts in a simple planted tank? What happens when it is depleted?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I havent had too much goo luck with the product, I find it a bit slow compared to ADA amazonia 1. I would add some substrate fert after about a yr of usage.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

jimmyjam said:


> I havent had too much goo luck with the product, I find it a bit slow compared to ADA amazonia 1. I would add some substrate fert after about a yr of usage.


Just curious as I have this substrate and it's about 6mo, and I've just recently uprooted the carpet. What substrate fert do you recommend?


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Boogerboy said:


> Just curious as I have this substrate and it's about 6mo, and I've just recently uprooted the carpet. What substrate fert do you recommend?


ADA now has substrate "tabs". I think and reputable brand root tab product would suffice.

What I wanna know from people is does to turn to mush? I've heard some people complain that the similar ADA Amazonia turns to mush in under two years.... {

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Bebu said:


> ADA now has substrate "tabs". I think and reputable brand root tab product would suffice.
> 
> What I wanna know from people is does to turn to mush? I've heard some people complain that the similar ADA Amazonia turns to mush in under two years.... {
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I don't know if mush is the right word, some of the spheres have already been pulverised by root growth though, which is to be expected with any clay based substrate.


----------

